# Persimmon



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

Have a friend that is coming to town and he has some persimmon. What can anybody tell me about it? Used it in a club but I was swinging it not making it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 15, 2012)

There's a fact sheet on my site, plus the usual pics


----------



## JMC (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a freind that uses it to make turkey calls.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2012)

It's hard stuff... Relative of ebony. Takes detail well and polishes to a high shine.


----------

